# Mid-Wales Hospital Petition



## The Archivist (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought this might be of interest to some of you, it's a petition to protect buildings of note on the Mid Wales Hospital site in Talgarth, which are not presently listed and are threatened with demolition to make way for 105 houses and a care home. 










> We call upon the National Assembly for Wales to urge the Welsh Government to list or otherwise protect buildings of note on the former Mid Wales Hospital site.
> 
> Unlisted but in the Conservation Area they are an invaluable part of the architectural and social heritage of Talgarth.Background information: The Brecon and Radnor County Asylum had a Grand Opening in 1903. The souvenir booklet describes how ’thousands of people were present and every nook and corner of the huge building was inspected’ Altogether the establishment was a wonder of it’s time. It is now in an appalling state of decay but this important example of an early Edwardian asylum of the compact arrow echelon style, designed by Giles, Gough and Trollope, noted by Pevsner and on SAVE Britain’s Heritage, Buildings at Risk register, is thoroughly worthy of conservation. Situated approximately half a mile from Talgarth in outstandingly beautiful countryside within the Brecon Beacons National Park, and Talgarth Conservation Area, it has a special relationship with Talgarth. Loss of any of the original/notable buildings would be an unacceptable loss of Talgarth’s heritage assets.



*The petition closes on 08/02/2012*, so if you're going to sign, don't leave it too late. 

https://www.assemblywales.org/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=679


----------

